# Chart of the History of Denominations?



## brandonadams (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw a chart a while ago in Modern Reformation that showed the history of denominations and where splits occurred and where modern denominations came from. 

Does anyone know what issue it might have been in, or if there is a similar chart online? It was fairly extensive/detailed.

Thanks,


----------



## wfl3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Brandon,

The Presbyterian Historical Society has one on Presbyterians:

PHS - Presbyterian Denomination "Family tree"

I do not know if that is the one you are referencing.

Regards.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 13, 2009)

wfl3 said:


> Brandon,
> 
> The Presbyterian Historical Society has one on Presbyterians:
> 
> ...



Nice family tree of the Presbyterian Church....I see that it is a family Tree of the PCUSA. Now maybe someone should make a Family Tree of the history of the Heresies that are currently in the PCUSA church.


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks William. I guess the one I saw wasn't quite as detailed as that.


----------



## tgoerz (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice family tree of the Presbyterian Church....I see that it is a family Tree of the PCUSA. Now maybe someone should make a Family Tree of the history of the Heresies that are currently in the PCUSA church.[/QUOTE]


Roy.....it would need to be a multi-volume work.


----------



## tdowns (Jan 27, 2009)

*I have a pdf...*

Of one...

Not sure how to or if I can post that here, send me and email, [email protected] and I'll attach it for you.

It's good.


----------

